# Ten Things to Say About Gifts You Don't Like



## mish

*Ten Things to Say About Gifts You Don't Like*

10. Boy, if I had not recently shot up four sizes, that would've fit.

9. It would be a shame if the garbage man ever accidentally took this from me.





8. Perfect for wearing in the basement. 

7. Well, well, well... 

6. I really don't deserve this. 

5. Gosh, I hope this never catches fire! 

4. I Love it, but I fear the jealousy it will inspire. 

3. If the dog buries it, I'll be furious! 

2. Sadly, tomorrow I enter the federal witness protection program. 

1. To think I got this the year I vowed to give all my gifts to charity.


----------



## creative

11.  Oh you shouldn't have....no, REALLY you shouldn't have!!!


----------



## rodentraiser

I read that as grits, not gifts. 

This doesn't qualify for the thread, but the one time I got a gift I didn't like, I sold it a couple hours later (yes, there's a story behind that). So I guess I could say something like:

1) Is it very valuable?

2) What is it?

3) I hope you can return this.

4) How neat - I have one just like it already.

5) Is this edible? Because I don't accept anything that's not expensive, not fattening, or good for me. 

6) What a coincidence - I saw the same thing at a Goodwill store the other day.

7) I'm too old for this.

8) I'm too young for this.

9) You do know that *chocolate* is always welcome, right?

10) I had to limit my Christmas wish list to just one thing this year and unfortunately, this isn't it.

and as a bonus:

11) The dog will really appreciate this one!


----------



## Breathing Couch

Hahahahaha


----------



## Katie H

Here in the south, a simple "bless your heart" is more than adequate.


----------



## creative

I wonder if any of these sayings is better than suddenly seeing the gift you gave someone _recycled_, i.e. the exact same present given to someone else you know.  It can happen!

I used to be wary of this and mark an unused present with the person who gave it to me....that's if I don't give it to a charity shop.  I am a difficult person to buy a present for e.g. people forget that I have lost my sense of smell and so many gifts seem to be fragrant based.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Sometimes people give me gifts of useless grooming tools at the shop.  I say thank you and then give away is they are any good  or throw them in the trash is they are junk,  It happened just today.  A nice lady gave me 2 adjustable slicker brushes she bought at the pet store because her dog would not let her use it on her.  Heck, my slickers cost $65. each.  I have the full set of 5.  Each has it's specific use.  

I said, "Thank you".  People have no clue what quality tools cost.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree,  _"Thank you for thinking of me." _is the way to go.


----------



## rodentraiser

Oh, OK, I was working as a cashier at 7-11 on Christmas Eve and one of my co-workers gave me some awful, figurine vase with plastic flowers in it (you should have seen what he gave to the other guys!). 

Anyway, you have to understand about customers on Christmas Eve. Every other store is closed and people PANIC because they didn't get all their shopping done. They come in buying candy, scarves, gloves, whatever we have just to be able to get a present they forgot. 

Right before my shift ended (and long after my coworker went home), some guy came in practically crying, asking if we carried gifts or boxes of chocolate. Then he spied my vase with the plastic flowers and offered me $10 for it. 

Yeah, I'm terrible. I took the money and gave him the vase.


----------



## LizStreithorst

great story.


----------



## creative

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree,  _"Thank you for thinking of me." _is the way to go.


I think this thread has been made in fun, i.e. not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> I think this thread has been made in fun, i.e. not to be taken seriously.



Thank you!


----------



## Katie H

I took it as being offered as being tongue-in-cheek and replied in that manner. I think the OP intended it as being in jest.


----------



## Andy M.

I heard this story a long time ago and it has stuck with me.

Someone gave a well to do woman a gift of a huge silver platter with her initials engraved in it. The woman was flattered to receive such an extravagant gift.  But the platter was completely out of synch with the rest of her decor and she could imagine no use for it whatsoever.

After several months, an occasion arose where she needed a gift for someone.  She thought silver platter would be perfect and would raise the recipient's feeling towards her.  However, the monogram was a problem.  

She took the platter to her favorite jeweler and asked if he could remove the monogram and replace it with another.  He examined the platter with great care and even employed his jeweler's loop.  After much inspection and thought the jeweler told the woman, "Yes, I can do as you ask but this will have to be the last time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A garbage disposal cleaner!!!  Thank you!!!

I know just the place to put it!  Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I heard this story a long time ago and it has stuck with me.
> 
> Someone gave a well to do woman a gift of a huge silver platter with her initials engraved in it. The woman was flattered to receive such an extravagant gift.  But the platter was completely out of synch with the rest of her decor and she could imagine no use for it whatsoever.
> 
> After several months, an occasion arose where she needed a gift for someone.  She thought silver platter would be perfect and would raise the recipient's feeling towards her.  However, the monogram was a problem.
> 
> She took the platter to her favorite jeweler and asked if he could remove the monogram and replace it with another.  He examined the platter with great care and even employed his jeweler's loop.  After much inspection and thought the jeweler told the woman, "Yes, I can do as you ask but this will have to be the last time.



LOL!!!


----------

